# Post-Halloween Sale



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## defect (Nov 11, 2010)

that video made me feel funny.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 11, 2010)

You made the same comment about the synchronized hamsters video. 

In  what way did they make you feel "funny"?


----------



## defect (Nov 11, 2010)

It made me laugh.  It's just a bad joke for the "just for fun" category.


----------

